# Life Insurance Question



## joyhealth (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm trying to find the right insurance for me and I wanted to know if there were any other sites besides weremember.org that offered free quotes from life insurance companies and compared their prices. Also, if they guarantee beneficiary notification like this site, that would be helpful too.


----------



## Serviss (Jul 15, 2009)

*Life Guide Quote*

Hello 
If you are looking for a quote, make sure you get more than just an online quote. If you are looking for a true indication of the whole market a broker can provide what is called a life guide which is a scan of the whole Canadian market specific to your age, sex, smoking status, policy type and benefit amount.

If you would like to see an example send me a private message which includes your email I will reply with an illustration in pdf form. 

You do not need to give me your specific information but at least you can see what it looks like. 

Take care


----------



## Elbyron (Apr 3, 2009)

Obviously Dustin is biased, but I agree with him that online quotes is only a starting point - you should visit an insurance broker (or two) and see what kind of plans they can arrange for you. I personally don't have life insurance other than my work benefits, but for home and auto insurance I've found the best way to ensure you get the cheapest rate is a combination of online searching and dealing with several brokers. Just don't tell them you're dealing with more than one - they generally don't like that!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

For a starting point, you can take a look at kanetix.ca


----------

